# ABT Idea



## hawgheaven (Jul 15, 2007)

Had a thought on the stuffin' for ABT s... anyone ever try mixing ripe avacado into the mix...? I am going to try that today... I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## franco61365 (Jul 15, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD, I made my first ABT's today and seasoned them with my rubs, I hope they come out good!


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 15, 2007)

nice idea. I'd try some pico de gallo too.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 16, 2007)

Not me Hawg I hate those little aligator eggs! Now I might try artichokes ...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 16, 2007)

avocado i don't think are  really a "hot " food item- they turn brown & maybe actually not be good for you - but i've been known to be wrong once.... maybe twice according to the wife. but it do seem to me a fruit ( thats what an ave. is) would be more partial to grilling than smoking.yeah... that sounds weird too.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 16, 2007)

Well ladies and gentlemen, it was *AWESOME!*

All I did was scoop out the meat of one avacado, mixed it with cream cheese, rub, garlic and onion in the Kitchenaid, stuffed and wrapped in bacon. They were amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Even if you don't think you like avacados, you'll like this. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





CU2morrow...


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 16, 2007)

Alright Hawg!
Wife is an avacado person. Gonna try this.


----------



## franco61365 (Jul 16, 2007)

what about crushed fine pineapple in the cream cheese?, or maybe some pamintos?????


----------



## msmith (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that Hawg now I'm gonna have to try that we love avacado .


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 16, 2007)

Try it! You'll never know if you don't!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds like good stuff.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Debi, that sounds interesting... I love artichokes!


----------

